# Conroe with CT and Fin



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Did a little drifting with CT and Archersfin 
Saturday on Conroe. We were testing some rigs and different spots.
I was able to land my PB Flat Head a nice 26 pounder.
We also boated a few eaters to 9 lbs. . It sure was nice fishing without sweating.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG Guys 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice catchn.....

Did ya'll put that crappie eater back?


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

silentkilla said:


> Nice catchn.....
> 
> Did ya'll put that crappie eater back?


I would have ate him 1st! Specially his belly meat!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great job....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, congrats on the flathead.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great job on the flathead! Conroe provides good clean cats.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WoW!! very nice..


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

good report. I would have ate that op. Usually release all big cats but that op would have been ate.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice catch guys. You three are solid catfishermen. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Mighty fine catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wtg db


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice going DB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard y'all were at again today?


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

That's a fine mess O cats Men. good job !!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------

